# CG Bare Bones?



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi all.

I'm thinking of picking some of this up and I've never tried it before so wanted some thoughts from you guys.

Normally I just jet wash my arch liners but they soon clog up with crap again.

What sort of durability do you get from Bare Bones? Does it prevent the crap from sticking effectively?

Can it be applied to damp arch liners (ie. freshly jet washed?) or should it ideally be applied to dry components?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I use bare bones all the time, it's excellent;I would use it on dry plastics and once sprayed on to the plastic you just agitate with a detailing brush. Leave it to soak in for a couple of minutes then gently wipe away. Will last a while too.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Think of it as a liquid form of Meguiars Tyre gel (even looks similar). I just spray on the arch liners after I have washed and dried the car. It’s oily, so seems to work better on dry surfaces, but still seems to work on damp arch liners. It darkens and shines the liners with next to no effort, I just spray and leave it as I can’t get my hands in the arches. 

As for a durability, again similar to tyre gel. It won't repel dust and dirt, but dirt looks less obvious.


----------

